# 2013 NFAA Outdoor National



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Coming up at Darrington WA

Dates are 24-28 July

Here's some info:

Mark the date to attend the NFAA Outdoor Nationals at Darrington Washington, 24-28 July 2013. The Club, the Town, and the Archers of Washington are gearing up to make this a great experience and fun for the whole family! The Outdoor National rotates through the East, Central and West regions of the United States annually, and 2013 is our turn. Darrington has hosted this event every West coast rotation since 1982. This is YOUR CHANCE to experience National level competition in your back yard!
The NFAA Outdoor National includes five days of shooting opportunity, during which each archer must shoot a minimum of three rounds: one Field round, one Hunter round, and one Animal round. Each round is 28 targets, with the Field and Hunter requiring four arrows at each target. In the Animal round, you shoot UP TO three arrows - the first scoring arrow determines your points. For those who shoot two Field and / or two Hunter rounds, the better of the two scores is included in your aggregate score.
Darrington Archers’ five ranges offer a variety of challenges and opportunities. The Dylan range is designed for handicapped access, so even those archers in wheel-chairs or scooters can experience a regular 28-target course. This course is also “spectator friendly”, with central access to allow press or visitors to observe the event from the trail. The additional ranges wind up and down hills through heavy timber.
A unique aspect of the event at Darrington is the accommodations. Many of your fellow archers will be camping, in tents, trailers, or motor homes. We have lots of camping space available on the school grounds, directly adjacent to the range. There are no hook-ups, but showers are available in the gymnasium locker rooms. Another special experience is the option to rent a room or a whole house in town. For a list of hotels and other accommodations, see the Darrington Archers’ web site: www.DarringtonArchers.com or to make local housing reservations contact Candy Vincent, Phone 360-436-0282 or email [email protected]. 
For dining during the event, lunch, beverages and snacks will be available on the courses. We will plan dinners on some of the shooting days to make your evening easy. Breakfast and dinner will be served in the Community Center adjacent to the range - easy to walk to from the camping areas. Meal information will be posted on the web at www.darringtondining.wix.com/archery13. Some of the dinners will include Prime Rib, Salmon, and Chicken Parmesan. The caterer is requesting advance reservations (on the website above) so they can plan to serve you well.
Look for more details about these events, plus directions and general visitor information on the Darrington Archers’ web site: www.DarringtonArchers.com. We look forward to seeing you and sharing some fun!

Registration form is on the NFAA Website www.fieldarchery.com


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Caterer's web sight isn't working yet.

See you in July


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

CarlV said:


> Caterer's web site isn't working yet.


At least it loads a "Coming Soon" page, that's more than the last time I looked!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, the web-site for the caterer is up http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...m/archery13&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_137294183331117

I'm not understanding it I guess. It appears they want you to purchase items via paypal. Would this mean before each meal? Don't know, it doesn't make a lot of sence.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

ACTUALLY, they would like us to buy all our meals in advance. Not just before each meal, but before we travel, or at the beginning of the week.

Remember this is a catering setup, not a restaurant. So they need to know how many people will be eating each meal so they'll have the ingredients and have it made ontime.

Looks like a pretty good deal, you can't even get breakfast at Denny's for those breakfast prices. And the dinners sound pretty good too. Anything is better than cooking all my meals in the camper after a long day on the range.


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking online it seems that there are not a lot of other dining options nearby. Is there anywhere else to eat in Darrington other than the Burger place?


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Were they able to get everything replaced that they had stolen from the club this year. I hope they did and that they caught the people who did it


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I registerd today cant wait.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

rogersaddler said:


> Were they able to get everything replaced that they had stolen from the club this year. I hope they did and that they caught the people who did it


The archery (and non-archery) community have been generous with donations, and things are looking much brighter than they did right after the break-in. I don't think anyone was caught.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> The archery (and non-archery) community have been generous with donations, and things are looking much brighter than they did right after the break-in. I don't think anyone was caught.


Thank you glad everyone came together and helped out. Good luck on hosting the shoot. I wish I could be there.But I can't make it


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Is it possible to shoot as a guest?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Grantmac you can shoot as a guest if you are a member of any other IFAA Affiliated National Association (no awards)


----------

